# -         ()

## gihon

,               -.        ()   ,     ,      ,  ,     ,     ,   .
           ,            ()     .
         (  )  .
- ,     ,  ,          ()?

----------


## .

,     ?    -? 
    ,      ,      .

----------


## BorisG

> - ,     ,  ,          ()?


  .
       222-.
 ,         ,    -  ,   ,  .          . 
   ,     -.

         ,   13.07.2005 N 09-1-03/2938,      . 

 ... -,      -,  -,  ,  ,      .

----------


## gihon

> ,     ?    -?


  ,       ,    () ,    .       ,      ,      ,        ().  ,     ,              ,     .     ,       ,     .          . 
         ,   ,   : - --   . ,          ,     . ,        ,   ,        .  ,     -  ,       . ,    -      (),    ,    -. ,         .  ,           .


> ,      ,      .


        .

----------


## gihon

> .
>        222-.
>  ,         ,    -  ,   ,  .          . 
>    ,     -.
> 
>          ,   13.07.2005 N 09-1-03/2938,      . 
> 
>  ... -,      -,  -,  ,  ,      .


     :  ,  ,    -   ?
  (   N -37-1/1960@    N 10-1959   20  2010 ),       N  ()  N -4 (): _"   ,              -,      6.   -      ( N -4 (), N  ()         )  .    -      ."._, ,      ,     ,        ,

----------


## .

> n  ,       ,    () ,    .


 



> ,     ,


   - ?    ?    ,                .        .



> .


     .       -    ,     ?  ?

----------


## BorisG

> ,       ,    () ,    .


    . 




> ,


      , , -,  ,   ,  -,  ,      .




> ,        ,   ,        .


    ,  . 
       ,   ,     . 




> ,


 . 
 ,  ,    ,   ,      . 




> ,


     . 




> ,


  .




> .


. 
   ,  . 
  " ",     ,   . 
   ,   **,   .    ,    ... ,  . 

ps:     ,    ,  ?

----------


## BorisG

> ,


-,      ,    . 
 -,     -,     , ..   ,    ,      .

----------


## gihon

> - ?    ?    ,                .        .
>      .       -    ,     ?  ?


    .          .     ,       ,   ,       .     ,        ,     ,      (  ). 
         ,       ,      ,  ,   .      ,  ,     .  ,     -  ,    .           .

----------


## gihon

> ps:     ,    ,  ?


 ?         .  ,      .         -.   .    ,   ,        .        .   ,    .      ,   . 
           ,           .    ,   ,   -        ()     , .

----------


## .

> .         .     ,       ,


       ,       ?       ?   -?  :Frown: 



> .


   ,     .



> .    ,


        ,     .     ,      .   ,     .      .

----------


## gihon

> -,      ,    .


     ,      ,       .

----------


## gihon

,      . ,      ,        ,   ,    ,               -  .       ,  ,             .  .          ?

----------


## gihon

> .    ,   ,        .        .


 .   -     .           .

----------


## .

> .


  :Smilie:  
,      ,   - -?     .      .         ,   -   
         ?  ,       ?   :Frown: 
,      -          .       ,       .    .

----------


## BorisG

> ,      .


   , ,   ,        ,     **  . 

   , ,  ,    ,       . 
  , ,          ( -4),         ,     ,       ,      ,       ,    .  




> ,      ,        ,   ,    ,               -  .


 ,        ** ,      .  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> .


      ,    .
 ,    . 




> ?


    ,   ,  ,   .

----------


## BorisG

> ,


      ,       -    -   .
       ,      . 
-   ,   ,         . 
  -  ,      ,         - .

----------

> ....     **  .


,       ?
    : BorisG -   ,   -  .

----------


## .

**, -      :Smilie:      -

----------

> ,     ?    -?


   ?  ,   -  90%     -    / (         ),  -    " " ( -         ,      , ..     ).

,    ,    ""  :        , ,  ( ). 
  ,    -      . , -  ?

----------


## .

> ,   -  90%     -    / (         ),  -    " "


  ,   ?     ,  ,    -4   ,     .
     -       .   ,      .




> ,    -      .


     .          .      .       -   .            .

----------

> ,   ?     ,  ,    -4   ,     .
>      -       .   ,      .
> 
>      .          .      .       -   .            .


 ?    -,  ,      -  , ,    , ..     .      ,       ,  ?

----------


## .

> ..


     ?  ,   .    ,  .     ? 




> ,


      .

----------

> ?  ,   .    ,  .     ? 
> 
>       .


      .,    -   ()  .

  3  -  ,    ,   "",        .

,     -.

----------


## .

?

----------

> ?


 2 : 
1.       ,         .  ,        . , ..      2  ,   .

2.     ,          :     "   1234  22.11.13  "     "  ",            .
   ,        : " ,,.,11-15,  ".

----------


## .

1.    .     ,    ? 
2.    ,        .    ,     -4
 -     ,   ,         .    ?

----------


## Demin

> ,      -  , ,    , ..     .


.   ,   -  ?      ,     ?



> 


.    .      ?



> ,         .  ,        . , ..      2  ,   .


           .



> ,          :     "   1234  22.11.13  "     "  ",            .
>    ,        : " ,,.,11-15,  ".


   .   . ,   ,        ,      .

----------

-,        .  " "  !  2     .      ,        .       ?

  ,    ,      .     ,   . -    ,         .

  .   ,       ,    () .         .         ...

  ,  Demin?

----------


## Demin

> -,        .


,      .      .        , ?



> ,        .


    .   ,  .



> 


        .   ,      ,     -    .



> .


      .    ?

----------

> ,      .      .        , ?


   .
  -  ,       -         ,    ,  .
   ,  -  ,       
-  )

----------

> .   ,  .


        -!  ,    ,  "" !

----------

> .    ?


,         ,     .

----------


## Demin

> .


    .    .



> 


       .

----------


## vector13

!          - . 

    ,  -. ,  *   - (  ) *    IV? 
 -      .    :

: ( -).
  (): ( -). 

  ,   -     " ". 

   -    "- /  01.12.2013". 
!

----------


## .

))

----------

,  - -       ,   ?        ,  -   .   ?

----------


## .

,  .     ,  ?

----------

:   ,       .

----------


## .

?

----------



----------


## .

-   . ,     ,                   .

----------

